# Looking for 1/2 a Naxo NX01 binding



## itspukin (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking for 1/2 of a NAXO NX01 binding or even just the toe piece for a friend who busted the linkage in her toe piece.

Please let me know what you have, she's in Vancouver, but will take anything from anywhere. She needs to get back skiing!

Thanks!

itspukin <at> yahoo <dot> ca


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2009)

itspukin said:


> Looking for 1/2 of a NAXO NX01 binding or even just the toe piece for a friend who busted the linkage in her toe piece.
> 
> Please let me know what you have, she's in Vancouver, but will take anything from anywhere. She needs to get back skiing!
> 
> ...


I have the complete binding set for sale here on mtn buzz i would be willing to entertain reasonable offers :-D


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

not sure if it helps but tetongravityreserch.com has a sticky for 1/2 pair threads. It is for people with half of a pair or parts and stuff. You will find it in the gear swap. Right at the top of the page. good luck

bob


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

TGR might be a good place to look. If you need some help digging, let me know, I'll ask the dudes and dudettes over there, maybe make the thread digging a little easier.


----------



## rickB (Jan 3, 2010)

itspukin said:


> Looking for 1/2 of a NAXO NX01 binding or even just the toe piece for a friend who busted the linkage in her toe piece.
> 
> Please let me know what you have, she's in Vancouver, but will take anything from anywhere. She needs to get back skiing!
> 
> ...


I know this is a year old post, but my son broke the toepiece off his NAXO NX01's today. So he has a 1/2 pair in like new condition for sale. Anyone need it?

rickB


----------



## otiscambron (Feb 13, 2009)

I am also looking for a Naxo NX01 toepiece or single binding. Anyone selling one?
Thanks

otiscambron


----------



## rickB (Jan 3, 2010)

*Naxo NX01*

Hi, 

I still have the Naxo NX01 bindings with one broken toe. The other half is just fine. They are a medium 280-340mm. The entire orginal box and both bindings are about 6lbs. and UPS shipping to SLC is about $15.

Make me an offer and they are yours!

Rick


----------



## otiscambron (Feb 13, 2009)

Great. I'm just looking for the one full binding and don't need the broken one. Email me at cbcambron at gmail dot com and we can work out the details.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Nurivan (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi! I know that this post is Too many years late, but I' m writing just in case. I' m looking for 1/2 nx01. Yesterday I broke the other.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

PM sent.


----------

